
What Would It Take to Reskill Entire Industries? - aSplash0fDerp
https://hbr.org/2020/07/what-would-it-take-to-reskill-entire-industries
======
aaron695
Since they brought up memes, why is this not just #learntocode all over again?

[https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/learn-to-
code](https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/learn-to-code)

